# Nice find on free tank



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I co worker text me last night at 7:15 telling me his friend had a fish tank he wanted gone soon. So I called the person but he didn't have a lot of info just that the tank was large and it had 4 fish about 4" each. He also told me the tank was drained to about 1/3rd normal. That worried me a little so I got a few things together and went to pick up everything. I was home by 9:15 with everything. 

Here is what I got. 
55g tank with lids
heater. 
Undergravel filter system
4 power heads
2 air pumps
2 air stones (10-15' of line)
lots of live plants (grocery bag full some are new)
large fish cave
5-6 good size rocks
2 pieces of drift wood
small water pump for water changes
Lots of extras fish nets, syphone vac, food, prime, chemicals and 35g trash can they used for water changes. 
put the fish into a 29g with a cycled filter to give me time to set their tank back up.

It was late so i didn't set the 55g back up I just put the fish in a 29g I setup over the weekend, I was going to put other fish in it but ran out of time. Tonight I will be cleaning everything and starting to set it back up. Not sure yet if I will put them back in the 55g alone or if I will put some other fish with them after they have quarantine of course. 

So looking at them this morning I made a quick video of the fish because I thought that might work better than taking pics. My guess is African peococks, the white two I'm thinking hybrid/maybe OB but the other two look like normal females. All 4 look like females to me but I will wait and see what others think.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't believe you got all of that for free! :shock:

I have no cichlids so can't help but I really love the light spotted ones. Good luck in getting these ID'd.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I was kinda surprised too those deals don't come around often. But you do have to jump on them when they come up. Very glad I keep extra filters going so I can set up tanks fast. I don't like the under gravel system but maybe I could put it in a tank at some point or just toss it out. The fish wouldn't have been my first choice but I will give them a good home.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Warhawk said:


> . The fish wouldn't have been my first choice but I will give them a good home.


Undoubtedly. You and those fish hit the lottery this time around.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Doing some checking I think the 2 white fish are OB peacocks. I have wanted some OB for a while but never found any I liked. 

And yes I agree it was like winning the lottery. I did think about trading the fish to the LFS but I'm going to keep them.


----------



## Roxane1232 (Mar 8, 2017)

How lucky is that? That is awesome, especially when it comes with all the stuff, I bought mine for 30 and its only 37 gallon and I still have to get the filter cartidges, and heater. Hopefully you post a pic when it's all set up.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I did get it setup last night but I really don't like the way it looks. I have come to like the more natural looking tanks so I think I will take it back down and do it the way I want. 


That is a good deal on a 37g tank for sure. On the filter cartridges you can save a lot of money and use Polyfil. I get mine from Walmart https://www.walmart.com/ip/Poly-Fil-Supreme-Fiber-12-oz-Bag/17808686 just make sure it is 100% polyester and not the "flame retardant" type, pretty much the cheapest stuff they have. I can fill up HOB 30-40 times for less than $5. Just pull a wad out and put it where the cartridge goes, after a week I throw it out and put in another wad of it. But I don't use this for bio filtering the tanks I have sponge filters for that I just use the HOB to mechanical clean the water. If you use it for bio filtering you can't throw out it all out because you will lose cycle.


----------



## antoniowilliam (Feb 18, 2017)

I have a few questions for you:
How many times did you cycle your tank?
What are your ph, ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels?
Do you have any canister filter?

No there is no problem if you keep the fishes back in the 55-gallon aquarium tank with the best canister filter. If there is no canister filter in your tank, you can keep Fluval FX6 High-Performance Canister Filter. It will give you the best performance than the air pumps. IF you keep in your aquarium, there is no needed any supplements and it maintains very easy. If your pH level rises or falls down, everything it can control. You can try.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

antoniowilliam said:


> I have a few questions for you:
> How many times did you cycle your tank?
> What are your ph, ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels?
> Do you have any canister filter?
> ...


I only cycled my tank once very rare do cycles crash. 

My pH is 7.8 in all my tanks, Ammonia 0, nitrite 0, and nitrate less than 10.

I don't use canisters for a few reason. 
1 Cost I don't need to spend hundreds of dollars on filter system
2 With 30+ tanks if I used canisters the power bill would be insane. 
3 Some of my tanks are the ground so canisters won't work.
4 Canisters move the waste from the tank but hold it in the water so it still pollutes the system, I like to remove it. 
5 If the power goes out I don't worry about my system not restarting or flooding my floors. 
6 Plus I feel sponges are the best bio filtering you can do in the tank.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Here is a video of the new tank setup.


----------



## Stan (Feb 24, 2017)

Did you keep the fish that were in the tank?


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes I keep those fish. I moved those to a setup 29g I had open.


----------

